# Schools in Manila



## allan123 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Everybody
Trying to find out about the Australian International school in Manila(previously the Estaban International school) I would like to know if anybody has kids at the school or know of anybody that does and what the feedback has been, we may be relocating and I have 2 boys already in High school in Australia and would like them to carry on with the same education if possible. I would be grateful for any feedback....Thanks all and great Forum BTW


----------

